# Pulled by a GR RescueBaltimore MD - Golden in High Kill Shelter



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

It looks like this boy bit someone...and at least four rescues have been notified. Sounds like clueless owners. Close to Baltimore, I will keep an eye on this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's on an Administrative 10 day hold for evaluation, most likely due to bite incident. 

He's not available until 4/15/14.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I looked at the recent posts/updates on this boy on his FB page. 

Hold time is up tomorrow 4/15, looks like several Rescues want to take him. 
Not seeing anything definite yet. From what I've read, shelter is not replying to inquiries.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*Rescue-2nd chance on lifw=e*

Nice efforts folks. I was a volunteer foster for Yankee GR in its infancy. I took care of dogs needing serious medical treatment prior to being adopted. 
Every dog deserves and should get that magic 2nd chance that a rescue offers them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Reading the FB messages, looks like this boy is going in with a Rescue group, however, the Shelter isn't saying which Group is taking him. 

Transport arrangements are being made.


----------

